
AngularJS isn't MVC, it's SDC - vuknje
http://nathanleclaire.com/blog/2014/03/15/angularjs-isnt-mvc-its-sdc/
======
pedalpete
The author has just renamed MVC to match the terminology that Angular uses.
It's still the same thing.

Model is used to manage data from a web service, Angular calls it a Service
(or Factory).

Views output the markup injected into the DOM, same as a Directive.

Controllers bind the Models and Views, and just so happen to have the same
name in Angular.

